# Price for indoor sweeping



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

I have the ability quote sweeping inside a warehouse, it was about 550,000 sq/ft. About 1/3 is cleanable is my guess, I have access to sweeper from a friend I just don't know even how to bid something like that, any suggestions?


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

mullis56;550369 said:


> I have the ability quote sweeping inside a warehouse, it was about 550,000 sq/ft. About 1/3 is cleanable is my guess, I have access to sweeper from a friend I just don't know even how to bid something like that, any suggestions?


 I've built dunebuggies from scratch...so I'm thinking of going head to head with ford...!!

Are you serious. Time for a reality check.


----------

